
Michael Hausenblas Joins Mesosphere – Mesosphere - leftnoteasy
https://mesosphere.com/blog/2015/05/01/michael-hausenblas-joins-mesosphere/
======
amishel
How sorry I am for MapR that Michael has left them . He is one of the best
architects I've met .

